# Avenidas Perú



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Plaza Lima en Milan


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Qué bonito rincón !!!*

Una plaza tan bonita que es una pena que en Lima no hayan parecidas,siendo pequeña y sin mucho detalle... 


FerGon said:


> Plaza Lima en Milan


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante este thread, curioso ver el nombre de nuestro país en las calles de otras ciudades, hasta ahora no lo he vivido.

También sé qu justo cuando Fujimori ganó las elecciones, en Tokyo pusieron el nombre Perú a una avenida de 20 cuadras aproximadamente.


----------



## jjat (Jun 17, 2008)

En Santiago de Chile...en Provindencia...en Barrio EL GOLF...existe una Plaza Peru..en el centro de la Plaza esta una escultura de madera con el Mapa del PERU.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*La más fea*

Después de ver las fotos, lamento tener que comentar que de todas las avenidas llamadas Perú, la más fea es la que está en la capital del Perú. ¡Qué merecido homenaje capitalino a nuestra nación!


----------



## alangm (Apr 16, 2008)

^^
:lol: cierto

muy bonitas todas las locaciones mostradas


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Cazafantasias said:


> Después de ver las fotos, lamento tener que comentar que de todas las avenidas llamadas Perú, la más fea es la que está en la capital del Perú. ¡Qué merecido homenaje capitalino a nuestra nación!


Eso mismo iba a decir, la Av. Perú que queda en Lima deja mucho que desear ... :wallbash:


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

jjat said:


> En Santiago de Chile...en Provindencia...en Barrio EL GOLF...existe una Plaza Peru..en el centro de la Plaza esta una escultura de madera con el Mapa del PERU.


Esta es la Plaza Perú en Las Condes Stgo. de la cual hablas verdad?


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Cazafantasias said:


> Después de ver las fotos, lamento tener que comentar que de todas las avenidas llamadas Perú, la más fea es la que está en la capital del Perú. ¡Qué merecido homenaje capitalino a nuestra nación!


Exacto.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Perú y Chile*



guillermochs said:


>


^^El contorno del Perú y atrás el de Chile.


----------

